# Got a great deal



## Mustang Boy (Aug 27, 2008)

Well we went to the LPS last night to get some dog food and to pick up some ghost shrimp and we noticed that they had a sale on sword plants Buy 2 get one free since they were only $2.99 each we said wth so the guy came over and we told him we wanted 2 of the Brazilian swords and 1 of the broad swords well he didnt know much about the swords so he accidently grabbed 3 brazilian(didnt notice a little one that was caught on another one) and pointed to this LARGE broadleaf sword and asked if that would work i quickly said yes cause i had seen earlier that it was marked for $9.99 so for like $6 i got 4 plants valued at almost $20 which is awesome and they look great in my tank just cant wait till the fill in more and really take root


----------

